# Humor, sarcasm, irony, and other fun stuff



## 1boringguy

If there's already such a thread, someone just point me to it. Otherwise here we go ..........


----------



## redsqwrl

Love that game, listening close for the change in tone for the subtle tire to surface contact, lieing to yourself,  "yup, that's gravel".....

or in the cat wondering if you are listing port or starboard, because tilt gauges are silly....


----------



## 1boringguy

redsqwrl said:


> Love that game, listening close for the change in tone for the subtle tire to surface contact, lieing to yourself,  "yup, that's gravel".....
> 
> or in the cat wondering if you are listing port or starboard, because tilt gauges are silly....



Yea, reflector posts are definitely for amateurs.


----------



## Northcoast

MapQuest anyone?


----------



## pixie

Wonder how that fancy "lane departure" stuff works out there !? Or how about a driverless truck ? HaHa


----------



## redsqwrl

don't worry google has an app for that. cars on snow mobile trails are way out of hand this year, the towing companies are stating the issue is map quest and other map serivces don't have seasonal roads in their data bases.


----------



## PJL

In the summer they call this road the Mackenzie River.  The red Quattro in the foreground is mine. No center line, no fog line.  Snow berms for shoulders.


----------



## redsqwrl

Love the quattro, I have a Quantum Syncro Wagon.  I keep that car around just because of the locking differentials. I can't believe they sold those cars to the general public in that configuration. 
20V
Turbo
5spd
locking center and rear diffs.

My Mackenzie road is the Rat River leading out to Little Lake Butte Des Morts.

are you running studs?


----------



## PJL

That photo was taken in 1996 near Inuvik NWT.  I found that locking the center diff only was best for high speed driving.  I ran NOKIAN HAKKAPELIITTA studded tires.  They were incredible.  In 1995 I ran some non studded Michelins on the 4000CS Quattro and they had poor side grip as I found out sliding sideways off the road somewhere in BC.  

I don't have that Coupe Quattro anymore.  She was a finicky bitch.  It was a love hate relationship.


----------



## 1boringguy

Seen one?


----------



## 1boringguy

When your world isn't complicated.


----------



## 1boringguy

My hope was that you all would be sharing your funnies here to. 


So I was at the DMV the other day.


----------



## 1boringguy

Ok, this captchas thing is getting a little out of hand.


----------



## FrancSevin

When I was a kid, I wanted to be Older...this CRAP is not what I expected!


----------



## FrancSevin

I saw my doctor yesterday.  He told me my sugar was too high.

So when I got home, I moved it to a lower shelf.


----------



## 1boringguy

Guess I better buy a pair of sidecuts now.


----------



## 1boringguy

Trifecta day

Superbowl Sunday, Groundhog Day, and ............


----------



## 1boringguy

Just say'n.


----------



## 1boringguy

And it's highly addictive.


----------



## 1boringguy

Snowcats are cool


----------



## 1boringguy

Just knew directions were for someone.


----------



## 1boringguy

Hmm........


----------



## 1boringguy

Food is my specialty


----------



## 1boringguy

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## 1boringguy

Yep brooms are the key


----------



## 1boringguy

Custom, Custom. Idaho ingenuity (not sure if I'm bragging or complaining  )


----------



## PJL

Wife; watcha doin honey?

Hubby; gonna mow the lawn.

Wife;  Okay...  um wait, it's February.


----------



## 1boringguy

PJL said:


> Wife; watcha doin honey?
> 
> Hubby; gonna mow the lawn.
> 
> Wife;  Okay...  um wait, it's February.



Maybe that was the motivation for this project.  It's all about how you present something.


----------



## PJL

I actually did mow last weekend.  I repaired some dead patches in the lawn with grass that grows in the winter  WTF?


----------



## 1boringguy

Are you sure it's not weed seed, because I've got weeds coming up turning green already. 

One year a few years back, I did actually mow in Feb here too, but not happening this year. However it's already two months into days getting longer so it's not going to be long until trading the yellow hydrostatic drive with tracks for the yellow hydrostatic drive with blades.


----------



## JimVT

wife is on her mower today.


----------



## 1boringguy

Just don't shoot the messenger ok?


----------



## olympicorange

………  ''who's he fool'n'' ,...…..  he knows where the stash is...….. and nothing but empty shells left,...…   been there ……...


----------



## 1boringguy

That'll do it every time


----------



## 1boringguy

FYI week. Getting up to speed for Idaho.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

1boringguy said:


> FYI week. Getting up to speed for Idaho.




:th_lmao:


----------



## 1boringguy

Idaho Uber.


----------



## 1boringguy

When traveling the backcountry byways, everyone here knows roadkill goes to 'whoever seen it first'. In winter conditions, it's good for days, sometimes you just have to be adamant about running the scavengers off.


----------



## 1boringguy

These nifty little accessories allow you to arrange for 'in flight refueling '. You know, for when you're hurrying trying to beat the lift lines. They're available at any gas station here.


----------



## olympicorange

…….well,  as they say....'''you can't fix stupid...not even with duct tape''....  but it sure is entertaining...lol


----------



## 1boringguy

Good to know as we head out into the wild, because the last thing you want to do in extreme life threatening conditions , is break the law. Troubling thing is, it doesn't mention anywhere in the code that the 'other human' should be 'not alive' first 

Just saying.


----------



## PJL

I had to look that up.  Actually says that in the Idaho code.


----------



## 1boringguy

PJL said:


> I had to look that up.  Actually says that in the Idaho code.



You'd think it was left over from the Donner party era or something,  but was written in as recently as 1990, I believe.


----------



## DAVENET

The history books have passed over the entire Donnor expedition, so it needs to be put on paper for all of those Jeffery Dahmer types. 

Donnor. Dahmer. Hummmmmm


----------



## DAVENET

No need to stock up:


----------



## 1boringguy

Welcome to Idaho. See you all in Sun Valley


----------



## dirk

Wtb 1202 2021


----------



## 1boringguy

So many good smiles and chuckles to be had/share about 'our' current situation. Quarantine, TP, ect. Perhaps some upside to sharing that humor but also a reluctance to 'go there' at the moment driven by two things; past experience of grief, and the understanding that the worst is yet to come and no one knows the health or economic extent of that down the road yet. So idk, better the humor now and perhaps seem insensitive down the road, or forgo the smile at the moment in respect of the possibilities? Some thoughts about that; 

https://www.humormatters.com/articles/crisis.htm


----------



## 1boringguy

Near Riggins Idaho. Even ITD has a sense of humor?


----------



## 1boringguy

Looks like it was just a forewarning. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR4O9C8bMIw[/ame]


----------



## 1boringguy

From the looks of that number, I'd say Todd's at the golf course and doesn't want to hear about it


----------



## 1boringguy

Tough times guys.


----------



## 1boringguy

As I recall.


----------



## 1boringguy

Just saying.


----------



## DAVENET

1boringguy said:


> Just saying.



And while it's snowing.


----------



## olympicorange

....  and there's always the successful...'truck hunting''' ....  moving along is always more challenging.... works great on coyotes also,...


----------



## 1boringguy

olympicorange said:


> .... and there's always the successful...'truck hunting''' .... moving along is always more challenging.... works great on coyotes also,...



I have been having a hankering for a water truck with an in cab controlled water cannon on top 


Lol, reminds me of. When I was 21 some buddies and I spent the winter in Australia riding motorcycles around the country. We had some friends that farmed along the Snowy River and while we were there they invited us out to spotlight some rabbits one night. Sure, we know that game. So about dark that night one of the guys comes downstairs carrying a couple shotguns and shoulder belts full of shells. My buddies and I kinda look at each other like, wow at home we give the bunnies a chance, we just use .22s or something. But when in Rome, right?

Little did we know, it plays out like this. Put two guys in the back of a ute (think El Camino), one with a spotlight and one with a shotgun, the top of the cab hits you about your knee caps. We are in large paddocks, think pastures cleared from the bush with groves of trees, maybe 4-5 hundred acres each. They drive we shoot. The driver goes 30 mph no matter what and follows the bunnies every dart and turn. Trust me, the bunnies have a huge advantage, but we're practiced up now! In hindsight it's lucky no one in the cab got shot  Crazy Aussies.


----------



## 1boringguy

Don't loose your cookies.


----------



## olympicorange

1boringguy said:


> I have been having a hankering for a water truck with an in cab controlled water cannon on top
> 
> 
> Lol, reminds me of. When I was 21 some buddies and I spent the winter in Australia riding motorcycles around the country. We had some friends that farmed along the Snowy River and while we were there they invited us out to spotlight some rabbits one night. Sure, we know that game. So about dark that night one of the guys comes downstairs carrying a couple shotguns and shoulder belts full of shells. My buddies and I kinda look at each other like, wow at home we give the bunnies a chance, we just use .22s or something. But when in Rome, right?
> 
> Little did we know, it plays out like this. Put two guys in the back of a ute (think El Camino), one with a spotlight and one with a shotgun, the top of the cab hits you about your knee caps. We are in large paddocks, think pastures cleared from the bush with groves of trees, maybe 4-5 hundred acres each. They drive we shoot. The driver goes 30 mph no matter what and follows the bunnies every dart and turn. Trust me, the bunnies have a huge advantage, but we're practiced up now! In hindsight it's lucky no one in the cab got shot  Crazy Aussies.




…….. lol ,..  I can literally relate to that experience,...  bullet holes ans all...  most people can hit a target , sitting still....  but the ''cowboys & indians'' technique is a true test of markmanship….


----------



## 1boringguy

No one said life is fair.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

Mystery solved.


----------



## DAVENET

Melensdad said:


>





Or student referees


----------



## 1boringguy

Suppose you'd be protected from having to listen to the BS?


----------



## 1boringguy

Well it's not like he could be an internet model so ...........


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Let me play . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There are two . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Jim_S said:


> There are two . . .


The one on the left looks like my Flux core welding. Lol. Could almost serve that up in a
Movie theater. [emoji38]


----------



## 1boringguy

Straight outta daycare.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> The one on the left looks like my Flux core welding. Lol. Could almost serve that up in a
> Movie theater. [emoji38]



Yup, me too.  I tell people that to me welding is just 10K degree superglue.  My bead is not pretty but I don't have many break either.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Yup, me too.  I tell people that to me welding is just 10K degree superglue.  It's not pretty but I don't have many break either.



Grind it down smooth and slap a coat of paint on it. No one will know the difference :th_lmao:


----------



## 1boringguy

Best don't keep Nana waiting.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Jim_S said:


> Grind it down smooth and slap a coat of paint on it. No one will know the difference :th_lmao:



I spend a lot more time grinding than I do welding.    :th_lmao:

Strange, I used to do a lot of cutting and welding at one time.  I haven't done any for a long, long time.  It may have something to do with my MIL quitting working equipment at the farm.  She died 2 years ago at 99 years old.  The world is a poorer place without her.


----------



## 1boringguy

Called out.


----------



## Melensdad

Just apply enough torque to . . .


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## 1boringguy

Melensdad said:


> Just apply enough torque to . . .



If it doesn't go, force it. If it breaks it needed replaced anyway.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Bought my wife some brand new no-stick frying pans.

They don't seem to work very well


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Bought my wife some brand new no-stick frying pans.
> 
> They don't seem to work very well



I’m having trouble too . . .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

Wanted, dead or alive.


----------



## JimVT

lever slamming shut on my hand. i remember a few of those days.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

Gotta be.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

He's got a lot of potential to be a Democratic Mayor of a major city right there?


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## 1boringguy

A little front end re-alignment and its good to go.


----------



## 1boringguy

You just know a cat did that, because a dog would have eaten it all.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I got this . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


>



Bob, tell me where to send my $25.


----------



## 1boringguy

Yea, I'm a product of our education system.


----------



## 1boringguy

No, it's supposed to be with peace man.


----------



## 1boringguy

Kinda what I'm shooting for.


----------



## Melensdad

got to love all the Pelosi memes that have come out since she got caught in the hair salon and pretended to be the victim


----------



## 1boringguy

Yep. Wish more politicians were as good for the country as they are for humor.


----------



## 1boringguy

And it generally doesn't take to long.


----------



## 1boringguy

Damn, thats scary.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Had the same toolbox . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hey Steve . . .


----------



## 1boringguy

The real John Wayne of toilet papers. ie rough and tough and don't take sh*t off anybody.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

Yep, someone ran over the survey stakes.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If You Die Tonight . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Help Wanted . . .


----------



## 1boringguy

Old school.


----------



## 1boringguy

That new math has got them all messed up.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## EastTexFrank

1boringguy said:


> That's what I'm talking about.



I'm onboard for the steak and the baked potato but hold the Budweiser.  I'll drink the stuff in a pinch, if it's free, but there are many, many other beers that I would prefer.  I do love the concept though.


----------



## 1boringguy

Funeral home?


----------



## 1boringguy

Caught red handed.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

They say . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Waiting on that second stimulus check . . .


----------



## Melensdad

Even I think this is pushing it a bit far


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Even I think this is pushing it a bit far



I agree ... but it is funny as hell.


----------



## 1boringguy

Decades ahead of Musk and Bezos in the private sector space race


----------



## 1boringguy

Kind of a funny tounge in cheek read too.
https://babylonbee.com/news/fisher-...yhouse-that-can-be-vandalized-and-burned-down


----------



## 1boringguy

Never mind that its fwd.


----------



## Melensdad

Open season


----------



## 1boringguy

There's the problem


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

Hello doctor, I need an emotional support animal.


----------



## 1boringguy

Why yes I love pop tarts.


----------



## 1boringguy

Date-night mobile. If she still goes with you, she might be a keeper


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## 1boringguy

Today's politics, pretty low standard imo


----------



## 1boringguy

New common core math


----------



## 1boringguy

How's that working out for you, extended warranty department?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

Salesman: These new dozers are so strong, they could push the whole earth into a new orbit.


----------



## 1boringguy

For real man.


----------



## DAVENET

You're up bright & early over there!


----------



## 1boringguy

DAVENET said:


> You're up bright & early over there!



I've come to the realization that, I've got way to much work to do yet on my snowcat  project, for it to be this damn cold. I try to get a couple hours morning and evening in on it out in the shop , while the phones not driving me crazy.


----------



## 1boringguy

On Santa's sh*t list.


----------



## 1boringguy

I can't decipher who's winning


----------



## 1boringguy

Dr.


----------



## 1boringguy

...


----------



## 1boringguy

The doctors in.


----------



## 1boringguy

Maybe we're stalling Natural Selection a little too much ?


----------



## 1boringguy

Postmodernist logic.


----------



## 1boringguy

Happy Thanksgiving USA.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

happy thanksgiving !!!

we will get through this...


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## PJL

Or use the bathroom without washing your hands FIRST!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

Dad joke of the day.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Cidertom

I keep seeing folks saying "what else can happen?"  I really want to slap them. That is tempting the universe to say 'here, hold my beer'.


----------



## PJL

In my line of work anything that can go wrong will go wrong.  

(Explosives and helicopters).


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

This is cold!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

*

*


----------



## Cidertom

Oregon State University (my day job) has partnered with a company for automated food deliveries on campus.  I'm not certain it's ready for primetime.  I keep seeing the scene in starwars where R2D2 falls on it's face.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## PJL

Tom, when you find those tipped over do you right them and send them on their way or do you keep the food? 

Asking for a friend..


----------



## 1boringguy

Gotta be something about pontoons right? ?


----------



## FrancSevin

*   Aren't we supposed to call our doctor when an election lasts this long?
*

                    __________________


----------



## Cidertom

PJL said:


> Tom, when you find those tipped over do you right them and send them on their way or do you keep the food?
> 
> Asking for a friend..


I don't go near them.  I saw one on it's back last week, but didn't get photo.


----------



## Cidertom

I have thought about making one shaped like r2d2 and have a keg inside.  Delivering hoppiness around campus.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

"The *Tree of Souls* is a *willow*-like tree with long, bioluminescent tendrils and a large, semi-exposed root system. It grows in a caldera within a valley of stone arches, not far from the site of the old Omatikaya Hometree."

That'd be my guess.


----------



## DAVENET

Been there, seen that (except it was a much larger root (600pair)).  Luckily, I wasn't digging and DigSafe had the markers a foot farther right. Ma Bell was some impressed.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Cidertom




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad

Everyone who works on ‘obsolete’ snow cats needs an assortment of these.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 132871


It's what my wife got for her birthday last summer.  A Black Rain A-15. She seems fine with it.


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad

Hmmmm.  New ad for Home Depot.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

Last minute Christmas ideas.


----------



## 1boringguy

And won't the wife be surprised, when all these noisy battery powered kids toys are going off tomorrow, and you just up and volunteer to shovel the driveway ?


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad

?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Merry Christmas


----------



## Pontoon Princess

last of my holiday cheers


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## EastTexFrank

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 133146




Ah!, come on.  At least cover it in K-Y first.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad

Just sayin....


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Cidertom




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

*I told my wife how lucky I felt being in quarantine with someone I liked.*

*She responded, "must be nice."*


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad

TARGET stores are apparently catering to a new consumer demographic???

Not sure about you, but I just going to try the clothes on at home.  If they don't fit I'll bring them back for a refund.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

With New Years Eve fast approaching.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

RIP to all the celebrities that we lost to Covid this year ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344891051572670464


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Not OSHA approved.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 133888


And the pharmacist filled that prescription.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 133896


It just don't sound the same ☹


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

Hope they parked on boards, otherwise they might have a problem.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ceee




----------



## PJL

Ouch, I hope the photographer was kind enough to let him down.


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ceee




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 134095


"SCRATCH"

Channel18

BTW, I actually met my wife, 54 years ago on Christmas Day, on the CB
1967 

She was on her "boyfriends" unit whilst he was playing pool and ignoring her.  We courted on the CB and that poor sap had to listen!

Great communications tool.  I miss it.


----------



## vintagebike

I never served but my father was a US Marine.  Thanks Dad.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

A man came home from work one day to find his wife sitting on the front porch with her bags packed. He asked her where she was going and she replied, "I'm going to Las Vegas."

He asked her why she was going.
She told him, "I just found out that as a woman I can make $400 a night doing what I give you for free."

He went into the house, packed his bags and returned to the porch. His wife said, "And just where do you think you are going?"
"I'm going too!" he replied.
"Why?" she asked.
"I want to see how you are going to live on $800 a year!"


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

You might be a redneck if ..........you own this chainsaw.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Ceee




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## FrancSevin

__________________


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

He obviously doesn't have a snowcat ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## DAVENET

Pontoon Princess said:


> View attachment 134718


This was my exact comment during the game!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Anybody seen a snowcat version?


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess

it was either a snow cat addiction or cocaine


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Ceee




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

That's just looking for someone to kill ?


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Looks like Perseverance Rover did find life on Mars today ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

It's all because of those damned bicycle helmets I swear.


----------



## Ceee




----------



## FrancSevin

They ask me to verify for  their records my make and year.  I tell them it is a 2003 Yugo. 
Everyone always hangs up after 10 seconds or so.            


                    __________________


----------



## baldy347

FrancSevin said:


> They ask me to verify for  their records my make and year.  I tell them it is a 2003 Yugo.
> Everyone always hangs up after 10 seconds or so.
> 
> 
> __________________


I told them it was a 1959 Simca...


----------



## mla2ofus

How about a '39 Henway??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mla2ofus said:


> How about a '39 Henway??



how about a tiecost?


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 135365


Something just occurred to me.  Black History month happens to be the shortest month on the calendar.  I am surprised no one has complained about how racist that choice must be.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## mla2ofus

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 135432


So that's how they make it!!


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

*CONFUSED BY THE TIME CHANGE, I GOT UP THIS MORNING AND COULD NOT DECIDE WHICH PANTS TO WEAR,,,; SMARTY OR FANCY*.


----------



## Ceee




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad

I have to admit that painting a mural like this is one of my life goals!  

Who want to join me?


----------



## 1boringguy

Problem Solved


----------



## 1boringguy

The hangover.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 135321








 Like Reply
Report

If it ever comes down to it,,,; the aliens are gonna win!


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

I mean the matrix does include a sense of humor.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Not sure if this implies that I'm a fencing coach because I like to hit kids with metal sticks?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Join Date: Nov 2008
Location: Upstate SC
Age: 70
                        Posts: 6,961                    
                Likes: 0            
    Received 67 Likes    on         60 Posts      






*Re: Humor and Clean Jokes* 






&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp; &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;lt;img src="https://cimg3.ibsrv.net/gimg/www.cr..._84dfcddcea35a6b8616752b323d85afdf27b1c7c.jpg" alt="" /&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;gt;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp;&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;nbsp; &amp;amp;amp;nbsp;


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Works equally well for snowcats ?


----------



## Cidertom




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 137348


I just don’t understand why anyone would put low profile tires on a 4wd truck.  Do these guys put their balls in their mother-in-laws purse too?!?


----------



## 1boringguy

Melensdad said:


> I just don’t understand why anyone would put low profile tires on a 4wd truck.  Do these guys put their balls in their mother-in-laws purse too?!?


They're known as mall jeeps, and the wheels are great as long as you never hit a curb ?


----------



## FrancSevin

Every time I see this one.....
I wonder......








…..why do I think of Pirate girl?        
;           


                    __________________


----------



## Melensdad

Rookie mistake ... you should always carry duct tape, rope and a shovel

A couple heavy duty lawn & leaf bags are also a good idea


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Tucker ............ you all thinking Tucker, right?


----------



## Ceee

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 137463











I think socks and sandals is the one of the worst fashion faux pas ever.
Disclaimer - I do wear crocs to take out the trash.


----------



## Ceee




----------



## 1boringguy

Schooling the bears.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

SNOWCAT


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Ceee




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

*A Russian arrives in New York City as a new immigrant to the United States. It's 11:00 AM on a Wednesday. He stops the first person he sees walking down the street and says, "Thank you Mr. American for letting me come into this country, giving me housing, food stamps, free medical care, and a free education!" The passerby says, "You are mistaken, I am a Mexican and here illegally.

The man goes on and encounters another passerby. "Thank you for having such a beautiful country here in America ." The person says, "I not American,I am Vietnamese and here on a Green Card that expired two years ago."

The new arrival walks farther and stops the next person he sees, then shaking his hand, and says, "Thank you for wonderful America !” That person puts up his hand and says, "I am from Middle East . I am not American. It was easy to get here via Arizona ."

He finally sees a nice lady and asks, "Are you an American? She says, "No, I am from Africa here on an Education Green Card that expired 10 years ago."
Puzzled, he asks her, "Where are all the Americans?"

The African lady checks her watch and says: "Probably at work."
*


----------



## Ceee




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 139061


seems pretty legit

unfortunately


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

PP and BFT? ?


----------



## DAVENET




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## DAVENET

Sean Connery playing the role of Cam Newton


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## DAVENET




----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 139734


Hilarious!


----------



## Melensdad

All set up for a Pikes Peak run in the winter?


----------



## Melensdad

Some things cannot be explained.  Like why people buy Kraft mayonnaise.  But this guy, this guy is good.  He is powering down high quality DUKE's, arguably the best mayonnaise in existence.  Watch the video.  Be in awe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434878364746231820


----------



## DAVENET

Of course, it's Clemson!  His family tree is a stick!


----------



## 1boringguy

It's that time of year again.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad

The best friend of every mechanic is a drywall screw???


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## PGBC

John, who lived in the north of England, decided to go golfing in Scotland with his buddy, Shawn.
So they loaded up John's minivan and headed north.
After driving for a few hours, they got caught in a terrible blizzard. So they pulled into a nearby farm and asked the attractive lady who answered the door if they could spend the night.

‘I realise it's terrible weather out there and I have this huge house all to myself, but I'm recently widowed,' she explained, 'and I'm afraid the neighbours will talk if I let you stay in my house.'

'Don't worry,' John said. 'We'll be happy to sleep in the barn. And if the weather breaks, we'll be gone at first light.'

The lady agreed, and the two men found their way to the barn and settled in for the night.
Come morning, the weather had cleared, and they got on their way.
They enjoyed a great weekend of golf.
But about nine months later, John got an unexpected letter from an attorney. It took him a few
minutes to figure it out, but he finally determined that it was from the attorney of that attractive widow he had met on
the golf weekend.

He dropped in on his friend Shawn and asked, "Shawn, do you remember that good-looking widow from the farm we stayed at on our golf holiday in Scotland about 9 months ago?'
‘Yes, I do,' said Shawn
'Did you, er, happen to get up in the middle of the night, go up to the house and pay her a visit?'
'Well, um, yes!,' Shawn said, a little embarrassed about being found out, 'I have to admit that I did.'
'And did you happen to give her my name instead of telling her your name?'
Shawn's face turned beet red and he said, 'Yeah, look, I'm sorry, buddy. I'm afraid I did. Why do you ask?'
‘She just died and left me everything.'


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 140564 B


Build a man a fire and he is warm for the day. Set the man on fire and he is warm the rest of his life.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## 1boringguy

Just everyone understands.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## m1west

1boringguy said:


> Just everyone understands.
> View attachment 141386


But it still takes something like the first one spinning a generator for the second one to work.


----------



## Melensdad

I have no words ...


----------



## mla2ofus

Melensdad said:


> I have no words ...
> 
> View attachment 141417


  I bet he's a big a$$hole.


----------



## 1boringguy

m1west said:


> But it still takes something like the first one spinning a generator for the second one to work.



I'm going with the big spinning generator in the sky.


----------



## FrancSevin

1boringguy said:


> I'm going with the big spinning generator in the sky.
> 
> View attachment 141449


Acres and acres of fecund farmland forever hidden from the natural nourishment of the sun. Instead, those acres could be feeding the hungry world.


----------



## m1west

un


1boringguy said:


> I'm going with the big spinning generator in the sky.
> 
> View attachment 141449


til nightfall


----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> un
> 
> til nightfall


Actually, some day in the future ( near I hope ) the battery development will catch up to the solar panel development. I have a stand alone system off grid at my cabin. I have 28kw of lithium batteries running a 10,000 watt inverter, charged by a 2400 watt solar array at 24v. during the day the batteries remain full charged even when running a electric hot water heater, microwave, everything. I think I could even get away with a small a/c unit. At night that 28 kw will lose about 4-5 volts from the batteries with the hot water tank off. It works at the cabin because most of the time I am there in the summer and sunny days in the winter. It has not failed me yet, but a couple no sun days in a row would likely leave me running generator or sitting in the dark. The panels seem to work ok through clouds but Rain, snow or smoke they are severely effected. Renewable energy is almost there but not quite.


----------



## 1boringguy

m1west said:


> Actually, some day in the future ( near I hope ) the battery development will catch up to the solar panel development. I have a stand alone system off grid at my cabin. I have 28kw of lithium batteries running a 10,000 watt inverter, charged by a 2400 watt solar array at 24v. during the day the batteries remain full charged even when running a electric hot water heater, microwave, everything. I think I could even get away with a small a/c unit. At night that 28 kw will lose about 4-5 volts from the batteries with the hot water tank off. It works at the cabin because most of the time I am there in the summer and sunny days in the winter. It has not failed me yet, but a couple no sun days in a row would likely leave me running generator or sitting in the dark. The panels seem to work ok through clouds but Rain, snow or smoke they are severely effected. Renewable energy is almost there but not quite.



I agree, it's not quite where it needs to be yet, but the last ten years has brought a lot of progress, I hope and expect that we'll be pleasantly surprised in another ten years.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin

*Coming home from Springfield to St Louis this Sunday, I noticed a lot of drivers had consumed enough turkey meat and were looking for bear.*


----------



## m1west

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 141858


When I was in high school, I had a hose in my dads gas tank every night. But I wasn't putting anything in


----------



## Ironman

m1west said:


> When I was in high school, I had a hose in my dads gas tank every night. But I wasn't putting anything in


Making a withdrawal?


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## DAVENET

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 142053


Ummm, it is in Boston.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

A day late but ...


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## nikos

CHRISTMAS....


----------



## mla2ofus

And it's always the 10 mm!!


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> And it's always the 10 mm!!


Why is that?

I actually carry extra 10MM in my German cars.  Because it is the one that is always missing.


----------



## FrancSevin

Merry Christmas ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## mla2ofus

FrancSevin said:


> Why is that?
> 
> I actually carry extra 10MM in my German cars.  Because it is the one that is always missing.


  Ever notice how many nuts/bolts on a vehicle need a 10mm socket/wrench.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> Ever notice how many nuts/bolts on a vehicle need a 10mm socket/wrench.


Question, why does a 10mm fit on a 1/4  20 bolt but a 1/4 20 wrench won't turn a 10mm?


----------



## FrancSevin

Ironman said:


> View attachment 142624


That looks like a wild experience.  
My only question,  were they worth it?


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## DAVENET

How to Prepare for Snowmobiling

1. Go to your local snowmobile dealer, smile and give the first guy you see $500. This will get you used to spending money there on a regular basis.

2. Fill a 45-gallon barrel with sand. Lower it into a hole. Now lift it out. If you can, add water to the sand and try it again. Do this 5 times per day. This will get your back in shape for lifting your sled out of the deep snow.

3. Tie a rope to a heavy-duty spring. Pull the rope repeatedly with each arm until the pain in your shoulders meets somewhere in middle your back. This will get you in shape for starting your bud's sled, which he conveniently forgot was out of gas. It's best to do this exercise while someone is spraying starting fluid into your nose and eyes also.

4. Drink four ounces of cod liver oil mixed with a strong laxative. Dress with long underwear, wool pants, snowmobile bibs, insulated boots and heavy coat. Walk far into the woods without any paper products and wait for a personal emergency. This get you prepare for the Beer shits that come out of nowhere, and at the wrong time.

5. Place your hands in a bucket of ice water for 20 minutes. Put the carburetor from your lawn mower in the bottom of your deep freeze. Now climb in the deep freeze, shut the lid and overhaul it while holding a pen light in your mouth. This gets you prepared to work on your sled in the freezing cold and black of night. Advanced riders do this with a Leatherman tool.

6. Dress up in your new $400 snowmobile bibs. Pour 2 stroke oil down the right leg, gasoline down the other and Peppermint Schnapps and Beer all over the front. Fill your boots with ice cubes and ask your wife or girlfriend to dance. This will prepare her for the stops at the local bars during a ride.

7. Put on a Balaclava and a full-face helmet. Attempt to drink hot chocolate through the opening. Advanced riders attempt this while riding a lawn tractor over in the nearest farmers' plowed field.

8. Find a place where you can pay $3.50 for regular gas; $19.99 per litre of oil; $16 for a Hamburger and frozen French Fries; $3 for a coke and $160 to sleep in a cold cabin on a bed with springs sticking through the mattress. Stay for two nights, minimum. This will prepare you on the high cost of your future winter trips.

9. Practice explaining to your banker why you need another loan for a $70,000 truck to pull the four $20,000 sleds, on your
$15,000 trailer that you still owe $50,000 on.

Now, you are 50% ready, and somewhat conditioned to head for the trails and ride your sled.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## john-in-ga




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

And today's bonus.

Gives a whole new perspective to terms like, asicminer and shitcoin. Predict adaptation will be really fast on this one, could be the next 10,000X move


----------



## PGBC

Difference being that I liked the show House.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 143296



I don't know what to say to that one except that Northern Redneck will be jealous.


----------



## PGBC




----------



## PGBC




----------



## PGBC




----------



## PGBC




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

Apparently, a couple weekends ago they had four critters looking to get in out of the cold through window wells in Blaine County (Sun Valley area).


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## chowderman

actually not far from the truth...
"Since 2013 for models X and S cars, Tesla has been using lithium ion batteries manufactured in a special way. There are18650 cells in total. But that is not the case with all models. The model determines how many batteries in a Tesla car work together. These battery cells are small, not significantly larger than AA cells."


----------



## DAVENET

That's exactly what it is, times 1000's.  This is what is in school buses now.  9'L x 3'W x 1.5'H filled with linked AA's.  And heavy as F and dangerous as F if you don't know what you are doing.
https://www.proterra.com/proterra-powered/battery-technology/


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

China is hosting the Winter Olympics

The winter sports slopes and runs will all use manufactured snow since there is no natural snowfall.  

There will be no spectator tickets sold to the general public.

That said there is one event I'm looking forward to watching.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> China is hosting the Winter Olympics
> 
> The winter sports slopes and runs will all use manufactured snow since there is no natural snowfall.
> 
> There will be no spectator tickets sold to the general public.
> 
> That said there is one event I'm looking forward to watching.
> 
> View attachment 143578



Bob?????????


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## PGBC




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Our kids are lucky we have snowcats.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Well that's puts the appeal of ice fishing in a whole new light.


----------



## Ironman

Happy VD from WI.

.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Mother Tucker

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 144276


Didn't he sell his music rights?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mother Tucker

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 146007


Did he think that on his own or get it from Trudope?


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

OK seriously, what did he say?

Did he say this out loud and did the media ignore it!

Link to the video, did he say this?  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504167589760704527


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Cidertom

Only on a farm:  Wife has been complaining that I've been putting oily clothing in washer, dryer and it's leaving oil stains on her clothes.  Only I haven't, or if I do I do a load of clean rags after.
Funny, all of the oil stains are on her front side of clothes. none on back.
Yesterday, I found out what's happening: Her dog not only loves rolling in Turkey poop, she also loves rolling in the oily spots in the maintenance yard. Then comes in and climbs in her lap....  oops


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Ironman




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

SpaceX launching the Union Pacific Big Boy today.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Lenny




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Lenny

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 148347


He has his hands in the wrong place.  LOL


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

The only cow in a small town in Ireland stopped giving milk.Then the town folk found they could buy a cow in Scotland quite cheaply.

So, they brought the cow over from Scotland.It was absolutely wonderful,It produced lots of milk every day and everyone was happy.

They bought a bull to mate with the cow to get more cows, so they'd never have to worry about their milk supply again.

They put the bull in the pasture with the cow but whenever the bull tried to mount the cow, she would move away. No matter what approach the bull tried, the cow would move away from the bull

The people were very upset and decided to go tothe Vet, who was very wise, tell him what was happening and ask his advice.

"Whenever the bull tries to mount our cow, she moves away.If he approaches from the back, she moves forward. When he approaches her from the front, she backs off. If he attempts it from the one side, she walks away to the other side."

The Vet rubbed his chin thoughtfully and pondered this before asking, "Did you by chance, buy this cow in Scotland?" The people were dumbfounded, since no one had ever mentioned that they had brought the cow over from Scotland.

"You are truly a wise Vet," they said."How did you know we got the cow from Scotland"

...........The Vet replied with a distant look in his eye, "My wife is from Scotland."


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## DAVENET

Intellectual, hands on (sometimes literally) parenting.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 149676


And all this time, I have completely misunderstood the term "In THE Saddle"

That doesn't look the least bit romantic or fun.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## PJL

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 149950


His funeral is next week.  Closed casket.  No flowers please.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 149950



Mrs Bob is going to kill you.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## redsqwrl

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 150108His name was Marv.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Cidertom

Coming soon a new exclusion to your automotive insurance policy:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## DAVENET

A woman in a hot air balloon realizes she is lost. She lowers her altitude

and spots a man fishing from a boat below. She shouts to him, "Excuse me, 
can you help me? I promised a friend I would meet him an hour ago, but I 
don't know where I am." 

The man consults his portable GPS and replies, "You're in a hot air balloon, 
approximately 30 feet above a ground elevation of 2,346 feet above sea 
level. You are at 31 degrees, 14.97 minutes north latitude and 100 degrees, 
49.09 minutes west longitude. 

She rolls her eyes and says, "You must be a Republican!" 

"I am," replies the man. "How did you know?" 

"Well," answers the balloonist, "everything you tell me is technically 
correct, but I have no idea what to do with your information, and I'm still 
lost. Frankly, you're not much help to me." 

The man smiles and responds, "You must be a Democrat." 

"I am, replies the balloonist. "How did you know?" 

"Well," says the man, "You don't know where you are or where you're going. 
You've risen to where you are due to a large quantity of hot air. You made a 
promise that you have no idea how to keep, and now you expect me to solve 
your problem. You're in exactly the same position you were in before we met, 
but, somehow, now it's my fault."


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Looks like it might be a joint effort project withTucker, for a Trans-Mars crossing.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

The date stamp shows that I took this in Idaho Falls just a little over two years ago. Man that 8% annual inflation is really adding up fast


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## DAVENET

.


----------



## EastTexFrank

DAVENET said:


> .


Now that IS funny!


----------



## bczoom




----------



## 1boringguy

It's what I'm teaching my kid.


----------



## 1boringguy

Putting this on the passenger side dash in my cat.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Wonder if the underlying message here is, 'if you add enough shrooms'


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Well that about sums up the day.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## DAVENET




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad

Arctic Cat motorbikes???


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Mobile mechanic, also available for snowcat repairs.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## DAVENET

Remove if needed . . .


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom

*Wife vs Maid*

A man was prescribed Viagra by his doctor who told him to take it one hour before sex. The man collected his prescription and went home to wait for his wife to get back from work.

An hour before she was due home, he took the Viagra pill. But just as he was expecting her, she phoned to say that she wouldn't be in for another two and a half hours.

In a panic, he phoned the doctor. "What should I do?" he asked. "I've taken the pill but the effects will have worn off by the time my wife gets home."

"I see," said the doctor. "It is a pity to waste it. Do you have a maid?" "Yes." "Well, could you not occupy yourself with her instead?"

The man was silent for a few seconds, then said "But I never need Viagra with the maid!"


----------



## bczoom




----------



## chowderman




----------



## Lenny

chowderman said:


> View attachment 155524


You couldn't get enough line on a reel to cast down to the river.  And if you could, what are chances of hitting the water?!


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

All classes of boats welcome.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Lenny

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 155826



He better get rid of that pot and drink beer.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## 1boringguy

Getting through the charter season. She just has a slight drift to the right.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin

7 Seconds

It takes 7 seconds for food to pass from mouth to stomach. A human hair can hold 3 kg. The length of a penis is 3x the length of the thumb. The femur is as hard as concrete. A woman's heart beats faster then a man's. Women blink 2x as much as men. We use 300 muscles just to keep our balance when we stand.

In seven seconds, a woman has read this entire post. The man is still looking at his thumb.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doing The Lawn

The homeowner got into his grubbiest clothes on Saturday morning and set about all the chores he'd been putting off for weeks.

He'd cleaned the garage, pruned the hedge, and was halfway through mowing the lawn when a woman pulled up in the driveway and yelled out her window, "Say, what do you get for yard work?"

The fellow thought for a minute, then answered, "The lady who lives here lets me sleep with her."

__________________


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Ahhh ......... those were the good ol days.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

The gear box on your Pontoon Tucker before installing a Cummins.


----------



## 1boringguy

When your into one-upmanship, so you gotta drive it like it's a stolen rental.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

A couple of my side hustles, drywall and snowcat repair. 
Call Junior Samples BR-549


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Lenny




----------



## DAVENET

1boringguy said:


> Call Junior Samples BR-549



I have to wonder how many will get that reference.      That was a staple in our house growing up.  I really don't feel old, well didn't, until I saw that he died in 1983.


----------



## bczoom

DAVENET said:


> I have to wonder how many will get that reference.      That was a staple in our house growing up.  I really don't feel old, well didn't, until I saw that he died in 1983.


I did and was thinking the same thing.  Couldn't remember the name but that phone # has been stuck in my head for as long as I can remember.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## bczoom




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## FrancSevin

1boringguy said:


> View attachment 158072


WRONG!!!!

Honey, I appreciate what you are doing but.....  

She will criticize your work. And that's when the fight starts.


----------



## FTG-05

bczoom said:


> I did and was thinking the same thing.  Couldn't remember the name but that phone # has been stuck in my head for as long as I can remember.


Plus 867-5309.  RIP Junior!


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## bczoom




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

This year's must have gift.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## 1boringguy

Christmas at Grandma's house.


----------



## 1boringguy

Ahhh .... she's a keeper.


----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy




----------



## 1boringguy

Merry Christmas all.


----------

